# EoL for BlackICE



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

This is no news, been more than a week since it happened, but I somehow forgot to post it.
IBM announce End of Life for BlackICE PC Protection, and Sunbelt has taken up the chance for more advertising of their SKPF.
Read more here.


----------

